# Rock Hill Honey Bee Farms



## Craigster (Jan 24, 2017)

BEWARE!!! (Rock Hill Honey Bee Farms) We Pre-Ordered 3 Nucs on Oct 14th, 2015 to start our hives 2016 and never received our bees or a refund. The company sent out an email stating that they were running late due to the weather and would contact us as soon as they could. Never happened!! I have sent multiple emails and left many many voice mails and have only received 3 emails responses, two stating they were clearing up their list and one asking if we would like a refund which never received!! What a disappointing way to start a hobby.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe it was a mistake he is a member here I'm guessing he will see your post


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's some interesting read,

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268098-Rock-Hill-Honey-Bee-Farms


----------



## Craigster (Jan 24, 2017)

I would really like to believe that a legitimate company wouldn't steal from their customers but after leaving numerous voice messages and emails I'm feeling it just wasn't a mistake. I hope that someone from the company does read this post and makes it right. That's all we have been looking for. Thank you johnbeejohn for your reply and I hope you are right.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

According to your first post, do i understand that you are still waiting on an equitable resolution on a payment made in 2015?


----------



## Bees4Me (Apr 10, 2017)

He does have an F from the BBB

https://www.bbb.org/richmond/busine...n-stafford-va-63398453/reviews-and-complaints
https://www.bbb.org/richmond/busine...l-honey-bee-farms-inc-in-stafford-va-63398453


----------



## FreeBee (Apr 27, 2017)

http://www.alexandrianews.org/2017/...ntenced-for-social-security-disability-fraud/


----------



## FreeBee (Apr 27, 2017)

Just saying the above link IS rock hill honey bee farms.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow. This guy advertised looking for local beekeepers to help fulfill a pollination deal he was involved with. I considered it, but after hearing this I'm SO glad I didn't get involved.


----------

